# Got my new car .... and have rejected it!



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The last two months I've had this feeling Audi would miss something off the build and I'd have to reject the car.

Would it be B&O? Perhaps the Lighting Pack? Perhaps SatNav?

Well the tail pipes weren't chrome like the brochure says but they said they'd talk to Audi. They have missed the front and rear parking sensors also. "Don't worry" they said "they can be retro fitted at the Audi centre."

Sort of ok .... ish.

Errrm how the feck are they gonna retro fit quattro though ! [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif]

I drove home. Coming out of one roundabout I thought that felt like a wheel spun.... nah!! It's can't be and that was it.

I got home and noticed no quattro badge on the glove box....and then it was missing on the grill....and on the tailgate.

Under the car I go and I find this :










The round black thing is the centre of the wheel.....where I was expecting to see a drive shaft.

Just to convince myself of what I already new, I went to a near by junction and booted it whilst the wheels were at an angle. Massive tramping from the front wheels.

I SMS'ed the salesman and he agreed I'll have to reject it. The paperwork is all correct so it doesn't seem like a dealer issue...apart from they didn't spot it. Admittedly the car did only arrive at theirs on the same day I was to collect it.

So what to do now?

Get my S4 back? Use this car until a replacement turns up?

If it's another 8-10 weeks then the MMI 3G Sat Nav will be out or at least imminent so I reckon I'll be insisting on that.

I'm not particularly happy right now.

p.s. I'm more convinced that ever that quattro the correct choice for me.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

p.s. I'm very happy with the colour, size/style of wheel etc etc


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i would keep what you have for the moment and put it to good use!

then when you get the quattro you will enjoy it even more.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Wow, what a cock up - I'd have not been happy with even the parking sensor retrofit - were they really going to fit the same system that comes from the factory (MMI integrated I assume) or just some dodgy beeper? Anyway, not a problem now of course.

I'd be suggesting that I was happy for them to keep me furnished with a *quatto* of their choice over the period - after all, that's why you're rejecting the car - and it might mean you get to cycle round some nicer stuff for free whilst you're waiting


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Good luck getting it sorted Paul.

Defo use one of there motors until they sort out the problem, saves some miles on your new car.

Tis a joke sometimes how Audi & some of the dealer network look after their customers.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just FYI Paul, our first MKIV Golf GTi was rejected by us because they supplied the 125bhp non-turbo version instead of the 150bhp turbo.

In our case, it was a dealer cock-up and they let us run the car they supplied for 6 months until the correct version arrived. Not ideal, but they had no other option as our GTI T was one of the first in the country and they had no others to loan us.

Sort of takes the shine of it a bit - but it's a nice looking motor. What engine did you get?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

go on, ask for an rs6


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Does that mean that someone else is unknowingly driving around in a quattro, when they ordered FWD?

Reject car and don't drive it in case that is some way later deemed as having accepted the Fwd car.

It's prolly quicker than Q since it's dragging less weight around. :wink: (just trying to find a positive).

I dont suppose they'll come clean if it is dealer order error; or production order entry error. Dealer shouold have received confirmation of build slot and that was their last chance to recheck order config. One little tick eh. :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> p.s. I'm very happy with the colour, size/style of wheel etc etc


Loving the Meteor Paul! Very nice! 8)

Sorry to read about the other f' ups! As a gesture (that will work out inyour favour) I would be taking the car back and handing them the keys. That will give them ample opportunity to get as much back from the car as possible, and in return you can insist on using something from their pool such as a RS4 or RS6, until your new one comes back.

I'm sure they would rather you took a car from their fleet than put miles on something they could sell on at a massive saving 0 mileage car.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

It could only happen at Audi they are getting worse and worse


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I always have that feeling when I buy/book anything :? . Cant believe that though


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> I always have that feeling when I buy/book anything :? . Cant believe that though


I can, just surprised it wasn't Glasgow Audi!


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Paul,

I rejected my A5 when it arrived due to damage, and very poor repairs. 
I order a replacement vehicle, they cocked up the spec, they re-ordered another, and got this wrong too. 
Finally they got the spec right, and then it was delayed, and put back several times.

This has been going on for 9 months now..... 
I'm still driving the original supplied car, and it hasn't cost one penny.... :lol: this was a lease car, and between me and the lease company, we told Audi what we thought of their service and got a full refund until the replacement is sorted.

My advice, give them the option to furnish you with a "like for like" or better car to your original order until they resolve it.
Then drive it like you stole it !!!

Ian.

PS hows your lad doing with the push bike ?


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

all of the above and ask for sat nav FOC from Audi as goodwill they can only say no


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The car is a 2.0T. Non-quattro may be a fraction faster in ideal circumstances but that's rare and already my wife is really missing the tight secure feel you get quite quattro.....despite her insisting she's driving very steadily now that she's 6 month and counting.

If they'd PDI'd it properly then they could sell on a brand new car from stock. They'd of course have then left me with my S4 and I'd be looking for some compensation. As it is this will cost them a lot as they've decided to leave me in this car until the correct one arrives. I told him I'd hold out for 3G MMI and he thought it has just become available. I believe he's thinking of the A4 Allroad but he'll call me tomorrow.

It's certainly a cock up :?


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

What a monumental cok-up it makes you wonder how Audi survive.

In the latest EVO mag they make a comment about how bad Audi Customer Service is, how bad do things have to get before they do something about it.

E


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> The car is a 2.0T.


Do they do an A4 Avant with the 2.0T S3 engine? (265PS, IIRC?). Liking the S3 Sportback, but could do with a bit more boot space (I know the A4 isn't huge, but it would do me I think).


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's 211 bhp.

The next more expensive is the 3.2 but it doesn't make a lot of sense.

I was tempted for a while by the 3.0 TDI but I don't like the devils fuel plus it was quite costly. i.e. if I was spending that amount then I'd have just gone for the S4 variant.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I reckon Audi have done me a favour!!

The 2010 model is now available to spec (orders from Friday).

This means I'll get :

LED rear lights
new mirrors
stop/start technology (which drops it down a tax group and decreases fuel consumption)
brake energy recouperation
3G MMI

    

I'm also gonna add the adjustable suspension while I'm at it. Let's hope they build it right this time [smiley=bomb.gif]

I feel for anyone who's just taken delivery and will just miss out on this revision. :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> I reckon Audi have done me a favour!!
> 
> The 2010 model is now available to spec (orders from Friday).
> 
> ...


We have start/stop on the Mini took some getting used to but its a great system.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> It's 211 bhp.
> 
> The next more expensive is the 3.2 but it doesn't make a lot of sense.
> 
> I was tempted for a while by the 3.0 TDI but I don't like the devils fuel plus it was quite costly. i.e. if I was spending that amount then I'd have just gone for the S4 variant.


TBH, we test drove both the 3.2 petrol and the 3.0 diesel before getting the BM and I thought the petrol was sluggish. It actually felt like someone had attached a trailer to it. The diesel was a revelation though. The only reason we didn't go for that was that while we could have afforded the petrol, the diesel was out of our price range. I was as surprised as anyone that the BM was less expensive.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

OK so time for an update about my little saga :

It was a simple case of mistyping the order during transfer into the order system. It seems due to the old DOS based system and the long model name, only the q of quattro would show and this was missed during checking. Mistakes happen I guess and I prefer to judge companies on how they resolve these issues.

It'a taken a while since there's been some confusion and some delays (some of the delay was caused by me saying I'd like to get 3G MMI on the replacement car) but I'm glad to report that things are now all underway.

The plan is that I'll keep this current FWD car until September and then collect the new quattro car on a 59 plate.

I'm happy with this at it means I get all the MY2010 benefits including 3G MMI. They keep me mobile and cover the price increase that happened after I placed my order in January and I'll cover the £470 (minus my discount of course ) for the MY2010 spec changes. All seems reasonable and fair to me.

Good on Stansted Audi for getting this resolved in a satisfactory way

Here's my full spec :

Audi 2.0T quattro Executive S-line Avant (211ps) 
Aruba Blue Pearl
19" 7-arm double spoke wheels 
Dynamic Damper control 
Tech Pack (with 3G MMI) 
Bang & Olufsen sound system
Full Leather (black)
Adaptive lights 
Power tail gate 
Folding/dimming Mirrors 
Tyre Pressure Monitoring System 
Parking plus (F & R)
Heated front seats 
Storage Pack 
Lighting pack 
Privacy glass 
Rear side blinds 
Load area rails 
Rear Side Airbags 
Reversable load liner and bumper protector

p.s. "Dialogue" - the crappy VW ordering system is being replaced this year. It will mean two weeks of no system at all ! SEAT will be the first to get it. Let's hope it makes ordering easier!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good to hear some goon news about an Audi dealer for a change looks like you are coming out of this a winner


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Good to hear it is all getting put right for you - top result [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Perhaps we should start getting a September "Kneesworth" meet sorted, so we can give the new mota the once over to ensure all is OK :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Let not count the chickens just yet eh? :roll:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

just hope its right this time

but with this result who would worry ! nice one Paul


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It should be. I've just been checking off my spec against the screen prints from DIALOG that they emailed to me.

It all seems fine. Build week 31 which is the end of July/beginning of August so it should all be good for a Sept 1st collection 8)


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice one Scotty, glad you got the result you wanted, i liked the colour of the first A4 is that the same as what you are getting now :?:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I use Stansted Audi and after a very poor experience about 3 years ago they seem to have improved a huge amount.

Maybe they are making changes for the better.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

OuTTlaw said:


> Nice one Scotty, glad you got the result you wanted, i liked the colour of the first A4 is that the same as what you are getting now :?:


Being totally honest I don't recall you old A4 :?

The A4 colours choices aren't that good. The Mrs didn't want white or silver (in any flavour). I didn't want a really dark or black car. We've had Brilliant Red for 5 years so there wasn't a whole lot of choice in the end.


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry i meant your A4 you rejected, i liked that colour


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Ooops my fault. I misread your post - sorry.

The Meteor Grey does look great some times and I've pondered whether we should go for the same again..... but then on a drab day you look out the window and [1] you realise that life, kids and reality have caught up and you've got a sensible car and worse [2] it looks grey and boring.

When I bought my TT I very nearly went for Denim Blue until I saw it in cloudy conditions. I think I still need to own a blue car to tick it off.

p.s. With regards the sensible family car - it's a 2.0T and the figures and comparable against the TT 2.0T so it's not too boring .... at least once I've got the APR remap it shouldn't be


----------

